# Browning BAR trigger



## BIG RANDY (Aug 9, 2007)

I just bought a new Browning BAR in 300 WSM. I love the gun but the trigger while not horrible is not up to par with some of my other rifles with trigger jobs. Does anybody know who or where I can get my trigger lightened?


----------



## lukejlabrecque (Sep 23, 2007)

i called about 15 gunsmiths, no one will touch a semi... too dangerous they said. so i bought an abolt. midway usa sells a spring kit for them, for $20 total i now have a 1.5 lb trigger pull.


----------



## Dub (Sep 23, 2007)

lukejlabrecque said:


> i called about 15 gunsmiths, no one will touch a semi... too dangerous they said. so i bought an abolt. midway usa sells a spring kit for them, for $20 total i now have a 1.5 lb trigger pull.



I've heard nothing but great things about the A-Bolt spring kits by Timney.  You have a sure enough hammer now.


----------



## lukejlabrecque (Sep 23, 2007)

Dub said:


> I've heard nothing but great things about the A-Bolt spring kits by Timney.  You have a sure enough hammer now.



ohh and it's true. that kit is so amazing, i never liked browning triggers, but now i love mine! highly reccomend to anyone that has an abolt!


----------



## TN deer hunter (Sep 28, 2007)

BIG RANDY said:


> I just bought a new Browning BAR in 300 WSM. I love the gun but the trigger while not horrible is not up to par with some of my other rifles with trigger jobs. Does anybody know who or where I can get my trigger lightened?



I have a fully camo Browning Limited Edition Lightweight 30/06 in MOBU. I also wanted the trigger adjusted but it is not possible. My gunsmith worked on it but could do nothing. Mine still shoots great but I would like the trigger just a touch lighter.


----------



## lukejlabrecque (Sep 28, 2007)

in order for the trigger to get lighter someone would have to make a new spring for it, a couple of the smiths i talked to were willing to go to about 3lbs but no lower due to saftey reasons, too bad i like em around 1lb


----------

